# My Wife's "new" 1997 Litespeed Natchez with a modern twist



## Pangpang77 (Aug 27, 2011)

So I found a really good deal locally for a complete 1997 53cm Litespeed Natchez bike. I stripped it down, sold the old components and rebuilt it up with some lightly used black Shimano 105s, new components, and all new decals. 

This was for my wife and it is her first road bike, so I spiced it up a bit with colors (she loves blue) and brought out a bit more of the native Litespeed, put some cross brakes to transition from a hybrid, and did a set-up that's more relaxing, so take it easy on the non-racer compliant settings for now.























































Here's the before picture:










and after:


----------

